# Interesting Staining in Black Locust



## trc65 (Feb 5, 2020)

From the tree I cut down last week. This is from just below a portion of the trunk that had a broken branch that never healed over. Heartwood is punky and rotten. Lots of dark staining in interesting patterns. I assume it is just mineral staining as I think it is pretty rare for black locust to spalt.

Will have to use a lot of wood hardener to make this bowl a keeper, we'll see in about 8 months.

Reactions: Like 6 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## TXMoon (Feb 5, 2020)

oohh that is going to be nice! What do you use for wood hardener?


----------



## phinds (Feb 5, 2020)

Hm ... I wasn't really aware of it but upon checking I see that you are spot on in saying that it is rare for black locust to spalt. The only thing I can find is some white rot. So, that brings up the question, are you sure it's black locust? I see no evidence that it's not, other than the weird "spalting" lines, AND you cut down the tree so I assume it's not in question but I have to ask.

Maybe a weird combination of white rot AND mineral stain. @Mr. Peet any thoughts?


----------



## trc65 (Feb 5, 2020)

Paul, definitely black locust. This was just the first piece of that trunk section that I picked up and turned and I didn't really look that close at the other pieces. I'll take a good look at the rest of the wood and take a few more pictures later today.

Kevin, got some JB Weld wood hardener I'm going to try. Haven't tried saving pieces with punky wood before, so I'm turning some pieces I'd normally toss, just to experiment and learn what may be possible.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## TimR (Feb 5, 2020)

Purdy piece Tim, look forward to its reveal in future.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 5, 2020)

Here are a couple of end grain shots, trimmed off the end of the bowl blank.










I'll post some face grain shots a little later.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 5, 2020)

phinds said:


> Hm ... I wasn't really aware of it but upon checking I see that you are spot on in saying that it is rare for black locust to spalt. The only thing I can find is some white rot. So, that brings up the question, are you sure it's black locust? I see no evidence that it's not, other than the weird "spalting" lines, AND you cut down the tree so I assume it's not in question but I have to ask.
> 
> Maybe a weird combination of white rot AND mineral stain. @Mr. Peet any thoughts?



The sapwood of Black Locust is far more susceptible to staining and spalt. Based on the Tim comments, makes complete sense to have had an injury, raw wood exposed and bacterial stains occurred. Even mineral staining is possible from the bark as result of precipitation stem flow (rain / water running down the tree), acidic leaching . As the tree aged, it would deposit more into the the core, and the heartwood enlarges. These deposits can either masks early stains, or accent them. 

Seeing the knot inclusions, I'd bank on both white rot from a dead branch and staining.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## trc65 (Feb 5, 2020)

Here are some face grain pictures from the center slice containing the pith.


----------

